# albino carrot



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Anyone ever seen an albino carrot ???---the other day I was pulling some carrots from the garden and this one showed up --First one I ever seen---here's a pic----------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I never have, let us know if it tastes any different. Nice looking carrots also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never seen one like that before Skip. Might have to mount that one...LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

See them all the time Skip, you can buy seeds for white carrot's. A white seed gets mixed in with the regular ones, probably picked 1/2 dz. this year out of my patch.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ricks all come from the radioactive soil...see if it glows in the dark Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ricks all come from the radioactive soil...see if it glows in the dark Skip !


Won't argue that YD HA !!! I should have said yellow and not white--- actually the orange carrot was created for a political party back in the 15 hundreds I do believe - the orange party-- the natural color of carrots is anything but orange !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> Won't argue that YD HA !!! I should have said yellow and not white--- actually the orange carrot was created for a political party back in the 15 hundreds I do believe - the orange party-- the natural color of carrots is anything but orange !!!


Now that is interesting right there. I am going to have to do a little research as I want to know more.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It fortifies the saying theres always an oddball in the bunch!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My father was a school teacher and he had albono corn, it was white and would not grow very long due to no clorifial.


----------

